# JINAN | Projects & Construction



## komi592 (Mar 14, 2017)

View Source HERE

A building wrapped in what looks like giant razor blades in east China has been getting a lot of attention on Chinese social media.
The round construction is located at a campus of Shandong University in east China’s Jinan City and used as a gymnasium.









View more pictures here: http://www.lawsonjamesblog.com.ng/2016/11/razor-blade-building-hits-internet.html


----------

